# Land Boundary markers



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all

Have been advised that unless your boundaries are clearly marked on the white posts with your initials (? !) the property owner is liable for a large fine.

Have had a quick look at these forum pages and cant see it mentioned...apologies if I've missed it.

Anyone have any ideas on it..or can point me in the right direction ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Who gave you this bit of information?


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

A chap that undertakes some work for us...we are based nr, Tavira.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems really strange as I have never seen boundary markers anywhere around here. 

Sounds like a bit of a story to me but if you are really worried why not pop into the Camara in Tavira and ask.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

It may be true or not but, having spent 3 days wandering with a GPS over hills covered with random olive trees and rocks there's not a hope in hell of anyone ever untangling and getting agreement of the multiple owners and checking their irregular and tiny plots. I give this idea 0/10


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Certainly in Tavira we have small white concrete posts indicating boundary lines.

I'll undertake some more enquiries and post on here if I find out anything

Thanks


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

From an Estate Agent friend;

_This process of a new cadastre did as well happen in Loule and Sao Bras council. the time scale to do it without payment for Tavira is until the 24. July
One could do it later but than it will have to be paid.
You need to place and mark bounderies as explained in attached files, make some pictures of it , fill in the attached form of declaration of ownership and take it all to your "Junta da Freguesia" (better to make an appointment with them prior)_

I have the relevant docs. if anyone is interested.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tabitha has always been a law unto themselves as far as the local camaraderie laws are concerned. One of the reasons we choose not to buy there


----------

